# Ireland’s first community-transmitted case of COVID-19?



## Drakon (15 Jun 2020)

Interesting story. I remember my wife talking about him at the time.
43, no underlying health conditions, no foreign travel, ICU.  He subsequently died.

Presented before the first official case of COVID-19 in Ireland. It was his third asmission

They don’t know where or how or from whom he contracted it.

[broken link removed]

The author of the IMJ article was on RTÉ Radio One this morning around 8:20 am. Worth a listen.


----------

